# Ed's > Hallmark Christmas Trains.



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is the newest Hallmark Christmas Train. 2013.
The # 2037 Locomotive and the # 1130T Tender.

Does anyone see anything wrong with this? :smilie_daumenneg:
Look at the box pictures too.
So much for quality control. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Also the locomotive is lacking in detail that some of the prior years had.

This is the 2009 Red Mikado locomotive sitting next to this years.
I don't know if the pictures will show it but the Mikado has a lot more detail to it.
Looks like they left out detailing to save money. :smokin:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Not much in the way of valve gear is there? Not much in the way of side rods either for that matter.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you see anything wrong with the first picture of the train?
The box shows it wrong too.
No one sees it? :dunno:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

big ed said:


> Do you see anything wrong with the first picture of the train?
> The box shows it wrong too.
> No one sees it? :dunno:


Sure the tender is coupled up backwards.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think the new one is a marx!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Why is Big Ed's tender backwards?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe it's a rare mistake, sell it on eBay quick!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

There is no hole in the shell for the e unit.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Maybe it's a rare mistake, sell it on eBay quick!


Look at the box, the stupid ucks made them all backwards! Even on the box they are backwards.
It would be a simple fit to just unscrew the body and flip it around but the steps are molded to the body on one side and to the frame on the other side. :retard:

And the trucks are held on by a cheap plastic thing. I popped it off but they broke.

I glued them back on after I flipped the trucks, it is right now. But the tender sits too close to the locomotive now. An 1/16 th of an inch the other way it would be fine. 

I left a real nice review on it on the Hallmark site, for some reason it is not showing yet.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It is sad. I have a few of the older ones( someone gave them to me this year). I was surprised at the detailing with the whole thing. And, because it's an ornaments after all, was surprised that the wheels and side rods worked so well.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I got started collecting those when they first came out. I never dreamed the series would run so long. I think they are in the 17th or 18th year. They need to end the series.
Some years they released a special release besides the main engine for the year. I have all the main releases and all the special releases except one special release (from 2008 I think). The one missing is a New Haven F unit. Its insane. It will sell on ebay for 30 to 70 dollars. I would pay 30 for it but not 70. The trains were not a good investment as far as Hallmark ornaments go. Can't get what you paid for them, even the old ones. My wife started collecting a bird series and they go for many times what they cost new. Figures, the one train I do not have is the one train that does sell for more than new. No biggie, they do look good on the tree. I had not really looked at the 2013 ornaments till this post. Tender is backwards. Not that big of a deal cause I don't hook them up on the tree.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mopac said:


> Tender is backwards. Not that big of a deal cause I don't hook them up on the tree.


It is the point of it, at least offer a product that is right.
I told them to fire their research staff. 

Limited editions do go for a good buck.
Most of mine, I don't have them all, were gifts to me.

The first ones were from 1996. Somehow I have 2.
Only locomotives were produced in 96,97,& 98. 99 was the first year for the tenders to be made.
99 was also the first year for the mini trains.
Since 2002 Hallmark has offered three trains each year.
I think 2008 was the first year for the limited editions, they only made so many of each.

I don't think they should stop as there are plenty they have not made, they ought to at least make them right. And keep the quality of the detailing like most of the prior years.

These are the first ones made.
The 4-6-4 700 Hudson. (no tender offered)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine sit out all year on an old bookcase I have. One shelf is dedicated to mine.
I throw them on the tree Christmas time.

The second year they offered the Santa Fe #2343 A unit diesel.
They luckily didn't offer a tender with these. 

I think if they also offered B unit that would have been nice.
They might have sold more A units so you could hook them all together.

The Santa Fe's are done nice.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

1998 was the GG1.
Not badly done. 
But I don't think the #4907 was ever done in the Brunswick Green Single Stripe?
I think the real ones were a Tuscan Red Single Stripe for the #4907?
I could be wrong? :dunno:

No tender offered on this one either. 
I got to clean this one up better.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

1999 Was the first year a tender was made.
The #746 4-8-4 Norfolk & Western

( the mini for this year was the same, this was the first mini they made 1999, I don't have it.)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Mopac? Do you have all the Mini's too?
Do you know what they made for the mini's in those years?
I know the first one was made in 1999, but I can't find any info on what specific train mini's that they offered.

I can find most of the others (the regular ones) except info on what limited editions years they made.

You know of a good site for info? I can't find any.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Gee Ed,, I can't see the orange engine in the collection? :dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think they made an all orange locomotive?

Here is the 2004 Hallmark.
A 4-6-4 1939 Hiawatha Steam Locomotive with the tender.
The tender is almost all orange?
Not badly done.
They made the Hiawatha Observation passenger Car that year to go with this, it is on my get list.
Though I seem to remember I having one it might have got miss packaged up with all the other Christmas stuff. No one can find it.

(the mini was the same for this year, I don't have it.)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am refering to the orange shell you painted. I wonder if you painted an ornament too


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I am refering to the orange shell you painted. I wonder if you painted an ornament too


Oh....but that is Blue and Orange. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7467

I still have to redo the letters, and I think shoot it with dull coat.
Too shiny. Got to add a number and maybe a name to the cab side too.

Great ideal T, maybe I will do one of my doubles Blue and Orange.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you know me my favorite color is blue. (the color of water)

Here is my favorite Hallmark.
Has my favorite RR name, CNJ and it is blue.:smilie_daumenpos:

Nicely done Hallmark!

2002 Blue Comet 400E with tender.
The mini in front of it is the 2003 mini issue. 

They made a passenger car I don't have, it is on my want list.
Maybe a couple of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is the 2011 issue.

2-8-4 #726 Berkshire with tender and the #477618 Pa caboose.

( the mini for this year was a Santa Fe diesel with 2 passenger cars.)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The 2008 issue is the NYC diesel. I wish they made a B unit.
They also issued a NYC Lake Ontario passenger car shown.
And a NYC Poughkeepsie observation car. ( I don't have)

(the mini for this year was a Green Mikado with a matching tender and a candy cane painted tanker.) I don't have many minis. This is a nice looking Christmas themed set.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is the 2003 issue.
A 4-8-4 #4449 Southern Pacific locomotive.
I don't have the tender but just won one tonight on E bay. :thumbsup:
The one observation car was issued that year too.

( the mini issued this year was the Blue Comet.:thumbsup)


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Ed, I don't know anything about the minis. I don't have any. I used to have a site with all the releases. I will try and find it this evening and will post it here. I have all the observation cars and I think they are all lighted. The lighted passenger car to go with your blue engine and tender can cost some coin. I just need that New Haven F unit and I think I have them all.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That F unit is 2008?

I see them for around $79, I found one for $52, this morning I saw one for $38 but I can't find it now. 

How are the passenger cars lighted?
By the tree bulbs?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a online store for hallmark ornaments. They have lists for engines, compliments, and the minis. Kinda an idea on price also. I have not lit my passenger cars (should),
seems they are battery powered. Not off the light set. I just don't remember what battery. LOL, we were late getting our tree up this year. Like 2 nights before Christmas and we didn't put ornaments on it. It has over 1,000 lights on it and does not look bad with nothing but the lights. Wife has been very sick from chemo and it just wasn't a big deal this year.

http://www.hookedonhallmark.com/Lionel-Trains_c_142.html

And yes I have my Pink steam engine for 2013.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, I have that site bookmarked all ready along with a few others.
Their prices are kind of high, you know that you can find cheaper prices?

I found another site with a little history on the ornaments, but like I say it is only a little.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, that site is high on the prices. But it does give you an idea on which ones sell for more. Most of mine I bought from the local hallmark store. Most I could have got on ebay cheaper. I have bought a few on ebay in the $5 to $10 range. All my special editions I got from the hallmark store and that has been less than ebay prices. My wife has got them for me as christmas gifts since they started. Once I learned about the special editions I get on the reserved list at the hallmark store and have not missed any.
Some go so cheap on ebay I am tempted to buy doubles of them. I am a sucker for a good deal.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I bought these that Christmas too. I only got the Engine and the Caboose because they weren't selling the tender at my Kohls. I like their new detail and how they're bigger, but did they really have backwards couplers ?! Mine has a very slightly bent forward front though, however you don't really notice it. Either way I'm still kind of excited to see this year's train.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Whoa I just checked their website and it's a really cool Lionel bullet train. Maybe I can find that at Kohl's later this year.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They have these for this year, don't you have a Hallmark store anywhere near you?
Though you should be able to get them cheaper somewhere else.

I find that after the holidays e bay has a bunch. Though you have to shop, as some charge way too much.

Amazon might have deals after the holidays too.

Hallmarks 2014.

238E Pennsylvania Torpedo locomotive, I don't like the rods on this.









265 Tender









601 Observation car


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Now they have a store exclusive gold version of the locomotive! I'm lucky there's a Kohl's and a Hallmark store near me. Now I really have to check this out...


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

The tender is hooked up backside first


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Patrick1544 said:


> The tender is hooked up backside first


Maybe the hook for the new Torpedo is inside the engine, so it's possible it isn't backwards 
How would they make the tender backwards last year then forget again?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey, Ed ... thanks for the 238E ornament tip. I LIKE those! I think I'll have to track some down for my tree!

(And maybe get my real 238 running underneath!)

TJ


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

big ed said:


> If you know me my favorite color is blue. (the color of water)
> 
> Here is my favorite Hallmark.
> Has my favorite RR name, CNJ and it is blue.:smilie_daumenpos:
> ...


:la: :worshippy:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

400E Blue Comet said:


> :la: :worshippy:


Thanks, You reminded me that I don't have the passenger car. I was unwilling to pay some of the prices that they are asking.

I went to e bay and saw one for $14.50 free shipping.
Sold American...........to me, it had around 5 watchers.:smilie_daumenpos:

You snooze you lose, Ed snatched it up.:thumbsup:
I don't believe some of the prices sellers are asking for the passenger car.

I just got to thinking maybe I bought a mini? 
Though I don't think they offered a Blue comet mini passenger car?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I collect these also and have been for years. Sometimes you can buy them cheaper on
ebay than the hallmark store. I just bought them this year from the hallmark store. Got all 3 pieces from this year and the gold engine. The gold engine might be hard to find, it
sold out in thirty minutes at my store. They only had a few and won't be getting any more. This series has been going almost 20 years. I have them all except the New Haven
F unit. It goes for too much on ebay, I still watch for a deal. Ed, you got a deal on that
blue passenger car. I too have seen it go for a bundle. It is lighted.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't have all they made. I don't have the f unit you listed either.
I am unwilling to pay the price.

My better half has been buying them for me for the last few years, this year I told her if she wants to wait for after the holidays and I will get one off of e bay. 
Right after the holidays some of the sellers think they can get double the price, but if you wait a little you can get them much cheaper then what they originally sold for.
Unless I find the limited edition F unit at an estate sale or somewhere I probably won't get one.
I refused to pay an outrageous amount for one. 

I hope the Blue Comet passenger car I got is not a mini, I don't think they made a mini in that.
I was surprised at the asking price myself, I will see soon I should have it by Friday.

Good deal, $14.50 and free shipping.......I hope.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

hey Ed. did you get your blue coach?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mopac said:


> hey Ed. did you get your blue coach?


Yes, looks like it was never out of the box, good deal.
See if the link works,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hallmark-20...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I will add it here when I get the chance.
I did see another for $19.95 buy it now last week.
But it was around $6 to ship and the seller had some red marks.

I find if you keep looking every once and a while you can get a good deal on some old ones.
Even the new ones.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Link worked. Congrats, that is a true deal!!!


----------

